# Need Advice On Kingsman



## Scarfoot Steve (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been burning my Napoleon 1400 for several years in my home. I now need advice getting an old Kingsman hearth king up and running in my workshop. The Kingsman had been stored in a old outbuilding that had caught fire and sustained some minor damage. Mainly melted plastic and such on the surface, exposed to high heat and lots of water via the fire dept. It was stored outside this past summer prior to me acquiring it.

After inspection it appears the stove is in solid shape. All welds, hardware, handles, fire brick and such look ok. Wire brush took care of the rust, however minor pitting is visible in some areas.

Questions:
-Anything I should know or check to ensure safe after exposure to fire and weather?
-As the surface is rough, can I use stove black/polish to restore finish instead of high temp paint?
-This stove has an rectangle exhaust outlet located at the rear, so i'm not sure if it was designed as a insert or freestander. It loads via right side, so don't think its designed as insert. A quick search via google didn't produce any adapter from my outlet to a 6" stove pipe....any suggestions.

These are pictures of another Hearth King so everyone can see it...thanks in advance


----------



## Scarfoot Steve (Nov 14, 2012)

Found more pictures of the adapter needed...but not sure where to obtain it. The old Kingsman Ind. was sold to another company and they don't even sell wood burners anymore. I looked on several chimney supply sites, and saw nothing that looked like this...it appears the adapter slides into the exhaust outlet..??


.


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2012)

The adapter looks home made,  you could probably take the dimensions of the rectangle exhaust to a welding shop with that picture and they could make you one.

This was a free standing stove that you could put on your fireplace hearth then install that adapter in the back to send the smoke up the chimney.

My question is it really worth all this effort?


----------



## Scarfoot Steve (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Mellow. I do have a friend who is a sheet metal worker, maybe he can help.

As for if it's worth the trouble....stove cost $0.00, labor cost $0.00 (retired so it gives me much needed projects!  ), already had wire brush and air compressor so $0.00, I have about 20' of black stove pipe $0.00, so i'll be into it for the cost of the adapter, paint, chimney and cap.


----------



## Jo-Anne (Mar 5, 2016)

Scarfoot Steve said:


> Found more pictures of the adapter needed...but not sure where to obtain it. The old Kingsman Ind. was sold to another company and they don't even sell wood burners anymore. I looked on several chimney supply sites, and saw nothing that looked like this...it appears the adapter slides into the exhaust outlet..??
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Hello Steve,
Realize it has been a long time since this was posted.  Wondering if you ever got this stove installed?  I was looking for photos of this stove.  Wanted to let you know.  This "adapter" is not an adapter at all.  This is the actual "outlet/adapter" that comes with the stove.  You have/had the proper one.  I have a Hearth King.


----------

